# Anybody here live near Atlanta?



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I know of a couple, just counting heads...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

If you call central FL close, well then, Yeah!
LOL


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

If you consider that close, then...sure! 

I would have attended the make n take in Orlando if it wasn't for that whole 400 mile drive thing.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Woulda been glad to have ya!

What part of Hotlanta? It seems when we drive home to MI I'm always the one to end up getting the "turn" just as we have to drive thru' on 75. But I must say, I'm getting pretty good at it! Didn't even get on 85 accidentally the last time!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't live in Atlanta, thankfully. We live north of Columbus, GA. We are about 80 miles or so from Atlanta, about an hour from the airport. I lived in Atlanta back in th' day and loved it... but now when I go, the traffic makes me ill. 

We almost moved to Orlando recently, and may still... my job moved to Richmond, VA, and we didn't elect to move. The best option was Orlando... but we are sticking it out here for now.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

I live in columbus too. We went up to Atlanta last year for a couple of haunted houses they were very cool!


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

wilbret said:


> I know of a couple, just counting heads...


Well Atlanta's not *close* to Central Florida, but it's not totally far away, either...


----------



## HallowQueen (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi folks - I live in N. AL - that's kinda close. LOL


----------

